# Oh Dear



## 96566 (Oct 23, 2005)

How unhelpful..

The service centre at autosleeper is not what it seems. It may be a centre but there is very little service. 

I am to cross to write my thoughts just now as I have just come off the phone with Trevor and I need be be objective about our telephone conversation.

So I will sleep on it and return in the morning..

Kim.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kim, 

I am very sorry to hear about your troubles, I have always found the service Centre most helpful.

Have you spoken to Charles Trevalyen, who is in charge of the Service Centre, if not you may find it useful to talk to him.

Did you intend to post the same thread twice, it is not really necessary because it comes up on the Main Page when people first log on to the site.

John 8)


----------



## 96566 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Faith restored..Slightly*

Hi John,

Er no I did not mean to post twice and I will watch out for that in the future ..had two windows open at the same time and posted twice..Doh..

Well yes I have spoken to Charles many times and Bless him he is always so polite and will try within his bounds to rectify any problems you may have.

It was the last staw for me to be pushed betweeen the dealer and the maunfacturer. I have not issed my report here yet but i think other may wish to read it sometime..

Well matters have moved on and with the intervention of the dealer and me getting out of my pram the van will be collected by autosleepers and returned to the factory for the list of faults and damage to be rectified. I have been without it now for 3 weeks it will not be retuned to me until at least the middle to the end of november.

But at least it may at last cure all the problems.

Kind Regards

Kim :lol:


----------

